# President Trump on twitter threatens to send troops to the US-Mexico border to keep out illegals!



## basquebromance (Oct 18, 2018)

ann coulter's dreams are coming true!

"I am watching the Democrat Party led (because they want Open Borders and existing weak laws) assault on our country by Guatemala, Honduras and El Salvador, whose leaders are doing little to stop this large flow of people, INCLUDING MANY CRIMINALS, from entering Mexico to U.S 

In addition to stopping all payments to these countries, which seem to have almost no control over their population, I must, in the strongest of terms, ask Mexico to stop this onslaught - and if unable to do so I will call up the U.S. Military and CLOSE OUR SOUTHERN BORDER!

The assault on our country at our Southern Border, including the Criminal elements and DRUGS pouring in, is far more important to me, as President, than Trade or the USMCA. Hopefully Mexico will stop this onslaught at their Northern Border. All Democrats fault for weak laws!" - President Trump

Donald J. Trump on Twitter


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Oct 18, 2018)

It's about time.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Oct 18, 2018)

He needs to quit talking about it and do it


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## bodecea (Oct 18, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> ann coulter's dreams are coming true!
> 
> "I am watching the Democrat Party led (because they want Open Borders and existing weak laws) assault on our country by Guatemala, Honduras and El Salvador, whose leaders are doing little to stop this large flow of people, INCLUDING MANY CRIMINALS, from entering Mexico to U.S
> 
> ...


Go right ahead.


----------



## PredFan (Oct 18, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> ann coulter's dreams are coming true!
> 
> "I am watching the Democrat Party led (because they want Open Borders and existing weak laws) assault on our country by Guatemala, Honduras and El Salvador, whose leaders are doing little to stop this large flow of people, INCLUDING MANY CRIMINALS, from entering Mexico to U.S
> 
> ...


I hope it’s more than a threat.


----------



## Norman (Oct 18, 2018)

About time we had a national defense instead of national offense.


----------



## Claudette (Oct 18, 2018)

The National Guards of the State involved should be on the border to greet these assholes.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Oct 18, 2018)

Claudette said:


> The National Guards of the State involved should be on the border to greet these assholes.



I would prefer a Marine Rifle company.  

Let’s use our military to defend our own country for a change 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Claudette (Oct 18, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > The National Guards of the State involved should be on the border to greet these assholes.
> ...



A little thing called the Posse Comitatus prevents that my friend.

I'd like Special Forces on the border.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Oct 18, 2018)

Claudette said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



For a police action?  Yes.

For foreign invasion?  No.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 18, 2018)

bodecea said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > ann coulter's dreams are coming true!
> ...


Invaders have rights!!

Lol


----------



## Claudette (Oct 18, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...



Nope. The military is forbidden to operate on American soil. Only an act by Congress would allow it.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Oct 18, 2018)

Claudette said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



The Posse Comitatus is misapplied to border security.  Border security is a function of national defense, not law enforcement. 

It was never meant to be applied to the border and it was not for more than 50 years after the act was passed.  


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 18, 2018)

Claudette said:


> I'd like Special Forces on the border.


Wouldn't be a good choice.

Obviously, you don't understand the primary mission of Special Forces. ...


----------



## Claudette (Oct 18, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like Special Forces on the border.
> ...



Yeah I do. They are bad asses plus and no one would get by those guys.

Special Forces is just that. Special as hell.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 18, 2018)

What could be more American under Trump than gunships mowing down defenseless brown people at our border?


----------



## Claudette (Oct 18, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...



Sure if the invaders were someone else's uniformed and invading army but for civilian illegals??

I doubt it.


----------



## Claudette (Oct 18, 2018)

candycorn said:


> What could be more American under Trump than gunships mowing down defenseless brown people at our border?



Oh look. Another dumbass who sees racists under every bush and behind every tree. 

If those defenseless "brown" people weren't at the border getting ready to cross illegally,they wouldn't get gunned down.

Shoot a few. The rest will catch a damned clue.


----------



## Doc1 (Oct 18, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> ann coulter's dreams are coming true!
> 
> "I am watching the Democrat Party led (because they want Open Borders and existing weak laws) assault on our country by Guatemala, Honduras and El Salvador, whose leaders are doing little to stop this large flow of people, INCLUDING MANY CRIMINALS, from entering Mexico to U.S
> 
> ...



Good, that's what should be done


----------



## ColonelAngus (Oct 18, 2018)

candycorn said:


> What could be more American under Trump than gunships mowing down defenseless brown people at our border?



Why does Mexico enforce their Guatemalan border?

Mexicans are racist against Guatemalans?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 18, 2018)

I hope he does send the military.  This is an invading force carrying the flag of a hostile country.


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 18, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> ann coulter's dreams are coming true!
> 
> "I am watching the Democrat Party led (because they want Open Borders and existing weak laws) assault on our country by Guatemala, Honduras and El Salvador, whose leaders are doing little to stop this large flow of people, INCLUDING MANY CRIMINALS, from entering Mexico to U.S
> 
> ...




If the Democrat Party hadn't obstructed, we would have a 700 foot wall on the border that would stop this illegal invasion.


Although IMHO, the US government should just give these asylum seekers transit permits and free transportation to America's northern frontier and have them apply for asylum in Canada.      Canada has a lot more free stuff for their welfare bums than does America.


----------



## BookShaka (Oct 18, 2018)

ColonelAngus said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > What could be more American under Trump than gunships mowing down defenseless brown people at our border?
> ...



Nope. Only white Americans are racist.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 18, 2018)

candycorn said:


> What could be more American under Trump than gunships mowing down defenseless brown people at our border?



  I'm willing to give up the lives of a few invaders to save our sovereignty.


----------



## Doc1 (Oct 18, 2018)

Claudette said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



Police work is not what do. Technology and NG could easily stop it if someone really wanted to


----------



## Doc1 (Oct 18, 2018)

BookShaka said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



So we keep hearing


----------



## Windparadox (Oct 18, 2018)

`
The Army National Guard, better know as just "The National Guard" is by the constitution, considered a federal military reserve force of the United States.


----------



## Claudette (Oct 18, 2018)

Windparadox said:


> `
> The Army National Guard, better know as just "The National Guard" is by the constitution, considered a federal military reserve force of the United States.



Its under the command of the Governors of the State they are in. Not the Fed.


----------



## Windparadox (Oct 18, 2018)

Claudette said:


> Its under the command of the Governors of the State they are in. Not the Fed.


`
I'm not disagreeing. However, you'll note, when the US invaded Afghanistan, it drew from the ranks of the National Guard in all 50 states.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 18, 2018)

Claudette said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > What could be more American under Trump than gunships mowing down defenseless brown people at our border?
> ...



Those from the Central American nations wouldn’t be brown?


----------



## candycorn (Oct 18, 2018)

ColonelAngus said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > What could be more American under Trump than gunships mowing down defenseless brown people at our border?
> ...


You’d have to ask them


----------



## candycorn (Oct 18, 2018)

Polishprince said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > ann coulter's dreams are coming true!
> ...



A wall taller than the Gateway Arch is needed?


----------



## ColonelAngus (Oct 18, 2018)

candycorn said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Derp.

You are punting because your know you are a hypocrite.


----------



## Claudette (Oct 18, 2018)

Windparadox said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Its under the command of the Governors of the State they are in. Not the Fed.
> ...



Yes they did.

The National Guard can be ordered by the Fed.

The POTUS just can't call them up on a whim to do law enforcement work.

Pretty good read below on what the Fed can and can't do concerning the NG.

Why President Trump Can't Directly Order National Guard Troops To U.S.-Mexico Border


----------



## ColonelAngus (Oct 18, 2018)

Trump can federalize LE in Portland....which he should do.


----------



## Claudette (Oct 18, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Well no one but you cares what color they are.

I'd as soon shoot them all as they cross the border and I don't care what color they are.


----------



## OldLady (Oct 18, 2018)

Claudette said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > What could be more American under Trump than gunships mowing down defenseless brown people at our border?
> ...


We don't shoot unarmed civilians.  Sorry.


----------



## Windparadox (Oct 18, 2018)

OldLady said:


> We don't shoot unarmed civilians.  Sorry.


`
Kent State. (just sayin)


----------



## candycorn (Oct 18, 2018)

ColonelAngus said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...


Ok


----------



## candycorn (Oct 18, 2018)

Claudette said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



Sure...whatever you say


----------



## bodecea (Oct 18, 2018)

BookShaka said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Or so you claim.


----------



## Claudette (Oct 18, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



We should. Not sorry.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Oct 18, 2018)

candycorn said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



You are claiming it’s a bad thing to enforce our borders, but you don’t seem to have that same standard for other nations.

Trump deports Mexicans because he is racist, but Mexico deports Guatemalans because why?


----------



## candycorn (Oct 18, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Trump and his supporters are all about inflicting pain, nothing else


----------



## bodecea (Oct 18, 2018)

Claudette said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


"I'd as soon shoot them all as they cross the border".....so you are volunteering to man the border?   Or are you just living your shooting fantasies vicariously (and safely) thru this forum?


----------



## candycorn (Oct 18, 2018)

ColonelAngus said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...


Ok


----------



## Claudette (Oct 18, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Whatever you say.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 18, 2018)

Claudette said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


Actually, I asked a question.   Did you see the little "?" at the end?


----------



## Claudette (Oct 18, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Yup and I answered you stupid question.

Whatever you say.


----------



## busybee01 (Oct 18, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> ann coulter's dreams are coming true!
> 
> "I am watching the Democrat Party led (because they want Open Borders and existing weak laws) assault on our country by Guatemala, Honduras and El Salvador, whose leaders are doing little to stop this large flow of people, INCLUDING MANY CRIMINALS, from entering Mexico to U.S
> 
> ...



Which would be illegal. American troops cannot be used to enforce civilian laws. There is no assault. This is far right wing language used by white supremacists. They should be heard if they decide to seek asylum.


----------



## busybee01 (Oct 18, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...



Your comments are asinine and betray you for a member of the alt-right you are.


----------



## busybee01 (Oct 18, 2018)

Claudette said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > What could be more American under Trump than gunships mowing down defenseless brown people at our border?
> ...



Do that and the Republicans will be wiped off the face of the earth. There should be a few Nuremberg style trials involving Trump and anyone who is dumb enough to follow a illegal order.


----------



## Claudette (Oct 18, 2018)

busybee01 said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



LMAO Well since I'm not a republican I really don't care.

Oh and since most Americans are fed up will the illegals in this country. I'd bet most wouldn't mind a bit to see some get shot.

Shoot a few as they illegally cross the border. The rest will catch a clue.


----------



## busybee01 (Oct 18, 2018)

ColonelAngus said:


> Trump can federalize LE in Portland....which he should do.



Law enforcement cannot be federalized unless THEY agree to it. They cannot force local law enforcement to do it.


----------



## BookShaka (Oct 18, 2018)

candycorn said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



More baseless idiocy from Candycorn. I care about my and my family’s well-being. I’ve no desire to inflict pain onto anyone unless they’re DIRECTLY threatening to harm me and mine and the only way to thwart that is to injure or kill them, and their skin color, sex, political affiliation, sexual orientation matters not. I’m accepting of anyone who doesn’t wish to harm innocent people and who will mind their own business.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 18, 2018)

Claudette said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


so you think we're not allowed to defend our country?  what world you live in.  LOL


----------



## busybee01 (Oct 18, 2018)

Claudette said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



You have a low opinion of Americans. They will not stand for the shooting of unarmed citizens. The day they do, this becomes Nazi Germany all over. Then the goal will be to destroy the monster it has become.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 18, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


nope, we just tell them to go home.  what do you think the caravan will do after that?


----------



## Dragonlady (Oct 18, 2018)

Claudette said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > What could be more American under Trump than gunships mowing down defenseless brown people at our border?
> ...



They're not crossing illegally, you stupid cow, they're trying claim santuary from the narco terrorists which have taken over their country.  If Trump wants to send in the army, he should send them to Central America to wipe out the American drug terrorists who have taken over these countries.

The USA is responsoible for this narca terrorist mess, and now, Trump pretends the people fleeing are the problem.


----------



## Claudette (Oct 18, 2018)

jc456 said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...



Of course we are but not from illegals entering this country.  

The military can't act on US soil. Posse Comitatus

However Border patrol and local LEO's can act.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 18, 2018)

Claudette said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


sure they can, they did during the civil war.  what are you smoking?


----------



## Claudette (Oct 18, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Bullshit you stupid cow.

All those people, thousands of them, coming here for sanctuary??

If you believe that bullshit then it just shows what a stupid, ignorant cow you are.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 18, 2018)

busybee01 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > ann coulter's dreams are coming true!
> ...



Which is why Claudette and ColonelAngus is screaming like stuck pigs.  This is what America has become under Trump.  When you hold it up for them to see....they mumble something about tax breaks and get even more miserable than they were when you found them.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 18, 2018)

busybee01 said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > busybee01 said:
> ...


you sure love the nazi's bro


----------



## Claudette (Oct 18, 2018)

candycorn said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...



LMFOA


----------



## ColonelAngus (Oct 18, 2018)

busybee01 said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Trump can federalize LE in Portland....which he should do.
> ...



Not accurate.

The local LE isn’t who has to agree to enforce federal law.

The Portland mob was a racist mob against Whites.  Their civil rights are being violated.

Take those videos from Portland and change the word “white” to “black”. Now is your perspective different?


----------



## Crixus (Oct 18, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> ann coulter's dreams are coming true!
> 
> "I am watching the Democrat Party led (because they want Open Borders and existing weak laws) assault on our country by Guatemala, Honduras and El Salvador, whose leaders are doing little to stop this large flow of people, INCLUDING MANY CRIMINALS, from entering Mexico to U.S
> 
> ...





Yup. “You beaners BEST turn around or I’ll sent the 101st Airborne down there to stand around!


----------



## dblack (Oct 18, 2018)

Meanwhile, he gives handjobs to tyrants.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Oct 18, 2018)

Claudette said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



That is incorrect.  National security is a Constitutional mandate of the Federal government.  Posse Comitatus applies to enforcement of domestic policy only (law enforcement and police actions), not defense of national borders or invasion by foreign nationals.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 18, 2018)

dblack said:


> Meanwhile, he gives handjobs to tyrants.


 you shouldn't hold those photos for your own pleasure


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Oct 18, 2018)

busybee01 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



You are quite successful at running your ignorance up a flagpole.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Oct 18, 2018)

busybee01 said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > busybee01 said:
> ...



They are not citizens, and it is the duty of the federal government to keep them out.


----------



## DJT for Life (Oct 18, 2018)

Crixus said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > ann coulter's dreams are coming true!
> ...



Why would he send the 101st?

He has the "American Hammer" at Fort Hood, Texas.  The American
III Corps.  III Corps with the 1st Armor Div (Old Ironsides) 1st Cav Div
(First Team) The 1st Infantry Div (The Big Red One) The 4th Infantry
Div.  plus the assorted support units.

He's got all he needs at Fort Hood.

He has the Constitution on his side and a SCOTUS to back him up.
He can declare the Southern Border a National Emergency.  The Border
Is National not State controlled.  No judge can issue an order preventing
that.  Not legally, and SCOTUS would step in immediately, if requested
to over turn that judge.

His difficulties would be around the Border Cities.  El Paso, Brownsville,
Laredo, probably San Diego.  Closing the legal points of entry ain't
a big deal.  You just lock the Gates and have armed personnel there.
It's the overflow that would be a problem.

How far in does the Military Control...10 miles?  20 miles?  25 miles?
You can prevent Martial Law by moving all your Border Patrol Agents
to the legal entry points...and have your Military patrolling and guarding
the illegal points, which would be the rest of the Border.

It could get sticky in cities, if the locals do not obey the Feds about the Border, and work with the Border Patrol.  Then he'd have to declare
Martial Law of which he can do.  I would imagine that is the last thing
he wants to do.  But, I believe they are discussing this right now.  He has
3,000 people now, walking toward our border.  I cannot see him allowing
them to get in.

He's going to do something.  Paying for that mobilization could be done
by Mexico.  We give them Billions of dollars in financial aid every year.
You just explain to them that if they don't turn these people back, we'll
have to use their aid to finance our troops on our Southern Border.
Then it will be a matter of who blinks first.  Does anybody believe that
Mexico is gonna take a serious financial hit, for those shithole Central
American countries?

We'll see, but something is gonna happen on the Southern Border


----------



## Crixus (Oct 18, 2018)

DJT for Life said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...





Leave the troops at Ft. Hood alone. They done and do enough. Just stop sending money south of the border.


----------



## bendog (Oct 18, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> ann coulter's dreams are coming true!
> 
> "I am watching the Democrat Party led (because they want Open Borders and existing weak laws) assault on our country by Guatemala, Honduras and El Salvador, whose leaders are doing little to stop this large flow of people, INCLUDING MANY CRIMINALS, from entering Mexico to U.S
> 
> ...


Look here, not over there!


----------



## bodecea (Oct 18, 2018)

Claudette said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


Sorry to hear that you did so poorly in school.   Was it a private school?   One of those religious ones?


----------



## bodecea (Oct 18, 2018)

Claudette said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


Here we have it again.....a fantasy shooter living their violence vicariously (and safely) on a forum.


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Oct 18, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> ann coulter's dreams are coming true!
> 
> "I am watching the Democrat Party led (because they want Open Borders and existing weak laws) assault on our country by Guatemala, Honduras and El Salvador, whose leaders are doing little to stop this large flow of people, INCLUDING MANY CRIMINALS, from entering Mexico to U.S
> 
> ...


Should have been done a long time ago, and turned the whole boarder into a training area.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 18, 2018)

We can have more fun like this:  How the tragic killing of an American teenager halted the military border presence in 1997


----------



## bodecea (Oct 18, 2018)

Claudette said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


My goodness....someone has "cows" on the brain.


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Oct 18, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like Special Forces on the border.
> ...


Got news for you Sunni man go enlist get into a Special unit pick your Branch. Air Force, Army Navy and then post, most of the men who go through the train can be real bad asses, killing is a way of life for those who finish. It does not matter if you are Black, White, Asian or Other who are a killing machine.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Oct 18, 2018)

Claudette said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...





Claudette said:


> Windparadox said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



NEGATIVE.
The Insurrection Act 
The Insurrection Act represents what was considered an acceptable use of soldiers: authorized by the President himself, as the ultimate tool through which the United States exercises its sovereign authority within its borders. Use of soldiers is a last resort; the President may only approve it under the Insurrection Act when he determines that the civil authorities are unwilling or unable to enforce the laws. The President must make a proclamation ordering those involved to disperse. But once the President has invoked the Insurrection Act, the Posse Comitatus Act does not apply.


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Oct 18, 2018)

Claudette said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


 You mean we have to wait until we are under full occupation before the people get to shoot the SOB s   my mistake.


----------



## Claudette (Oct 18, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Nope.


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Oct 18, 2018)

Claudette said:


> The National Guards of the State involved should be on the border to greet these assholes.


*Only if the Government of the State is NOT being ran by a Progressive/Democrat.  The President can only do it if he Nationalize the National Guard temp. *


----------



## Claudette (Oct 18, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...



My goodness...at least I have a brain.


----------



## Anathema (Oct 18, 2018)

Claudette said:


> Nope. The military is forbidden to operate on American soil. Only an act by Congress would allow it.



Let’s see how SOTUS rules on that when it comes to the border.


----------



## BluesLegend (Oct 18, 2018)

candycorn said:


> What could be more American under Trump than gunships mowing down defenseless brown people at our border?



Carpet bombing them


----------



## BluesLegend (Oct 18, 2018)

Illegals KILL and RAPE thousands of American citizens. America elected Trump to put a stop to this so just deal with it your traitorous liberal bastards.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 18, 2018)

Close the ports of entry at Tijuana and El Paso.   Mexico will take action soon enough.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 18, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


they can get sanctuary status in mexico.  no need to come here.  sorry friend.


----------



## Doc1 (Oct 18, 2018)

Dan Stubbs said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



Its something that can't be explained to most civilians.


----------



## DJT for Life (Oct 18, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Close the ports of entry at Tijuana and El Paso.   Mexico will take action soon enough.



Close all the legal entry points.

There are Mexicans that legally work in the US.  If they are cut off from
getting to work they will raise hell with their own government.

Deny air traffic.  If you close the Southern Border you are basically saying
no one can enter from Mexico.  (And no one can go to Mexico)


----------



## bodecea (Oct 18, 2018)

Claudette said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


Good thing you announced that, eh?


----------



## Dschrute3 (Oct 18, 2018)

Probably long overdue. Most Nations in the world deploy their militaries on their Borders. Countries like Mexico do it. Good on Trump.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 18, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> Illegals KILL and RAPE thousands of American citizens. America elected Trump to put a stop to this so just deal with it your traitorous liberal bastards.


No....MEN kill and rape thousands of women.....MOST of them are citizens and MANY of them are husbands, fathers, brothers, and other male relatives.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 18, 2018)

bodecea said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > Illegals KILL and RAPE thousands of American citizens. America elected Trump to put a stop to this so just deal with it your traitorous liberal bastards.
> ...


and illegally in the US,  yeppers

We won't forget Mollie and Kate.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 18, 2018)

Claudette said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


the military operates every day on American soil....i see Jets everyday flying out of Nellis AFB.....


----------



## Gracie (Oct 18, 2018)

candycorn said:


> What could be more American under Trump than gunships mowing down defenseless brown people at our border?


Just curious....but what if those defenseless brown people are carrying leprosy? Measles? Ebola? Polio? And they are now in YOUR town, swamping the local hospital down the street from YOUR house? That ok with you?


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Oct 18, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


*Both Workplace Integration and Illegal Aliens Are Forced on Us by Right Wing Desire for Cheap Slavish Labor*

Then why did President Eisenhower get away with sending Federal troops (the 101st Airborne) to Little Rock in 1957 to forcibly gangbang its schools?


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Oct 18, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


*Still Another Proof That Xenophile Liberals Are Agents of the Economic Rightists*

The majority have been whimpering that for decades and have failed by attacking symptoms rather than the root cause.  Since this attack on unprivileged Whites is what the Redcoats were doing and the real cause of the American Revolution, a return to the American Way would require deposing those who have for decades been directing the government to allow in this cheap and compliant peon labor.  Until the illegals' sponsors are taken down, this invasion will inevitably lead to a Civil War that the Millennial weaklings will surely lose.  Once again, America will become an undeveloped land occupied by useless savages.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 18, 2018)

Dan Stubbs said:


> Got news for you Sunni man go enlist get into a Special unit pick your Branch. Air Force, Army Navy and then post, most of the men who go through the train can be real bad asses, killing is a way of life for those who finish. It does not matter if you are Black, White, Asian or Other who
> are a killing machine.


Claudette specifically mentioned Special Forces to guard the border. While yes, they are tough hombres, guarding the border would be a waste of their primary skill sets. Special Forces A-team's are small units who's primary mission is to train indigenous people in the use of modern weapons and guerrilla warfare tactics.

In my opinion, the Army Rangers would be a good choice to patrol the border.  ...


----------



## Gracie (Oct 18, 2018)

National Guard. That's what their purpose is. Guard the nation.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Oct 18, 2018)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



Actually he federalized the Arkansas National Guard augmented by the 101st to enforce a Supreme Court decision that all laws supporting segregation were unconstitutional.   The Arkansas governor refused to comply with desegregation after being given the opportunity to so.  Posse Comitatus does not apply in such a circumstance, so Eisenhower took action to enforce the rule of law, and to prevent anarchy and mob rule.

Alabama faced similar circumstances when Wallace stood in the door of the University of Alabama in 1963 and refused to admit black students.  Kennedy federalized the National Guard, and if Wallace had not backed down it's likely Kennedy would have followed Eisenhower's path.


----------



## Billy000 (Oct 18, 2018)

As usual Trump comes up with an outrageous, attention-craving idea that his supporters would cream over, yet we all know this won’t happen because a month from now he’ll just forget all about it because he’s a useless sack of shit too stupid to implement such a measure.

It’s of course completely unnecessary considering that there isn’t any border crisis.

Trump Threatens To Order Military To 'Close Our Southern Border' Over Immigration


----------



## ThoughtCrimes (Oct 18, 2018)

The Asswipe-in-Chief is just playing to his low-life base with that type of dog whistle politicing crap. He's become predictable, as has that same piss drinking base.


----------



## gipper (Oct 18, 2018)

I can feel the love for one’s political opponents.


----------



## kyzr (Oct 18, 2018)

Keep the illegals out "by any means necessary".  We don't need any more stinking Hondurans.


----------



## B. Kidd (Oct 18, 2018)

You guys belong to a mob, right?


----------



## Mr Natural (Oct 18, 2018)

kyzr said:


> Keep the illegals out "by any means necessary".  We don't need any more stinking Hondurans.



Except when they’re willing to work cheap for Mr Businessman.


----------



## jknowgood (Oct 18, 2018)

Billy000 said:


> As usual Trump comes up with an outrageous, attention-craving idea that his supporters would cream over, yet we all know this won’t happen because a month from now he’ll just forget all about it because he’s a useless sack of shit too stupid to implement such a measure.
> 
> It’s of course completely unnecessary considering that there isn’t any border crisis.
> 
> Trump Threatens To Order Military To 'Close Our Southern Border' Over Immigration


Well if Soro's would quit paying illegals to come, Trump wouldn't have to close the border. Let's see what Mexico does.


----------



## Meister (Oct 18, 2018)

Mr Clean said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> > Keep the illegals out "by any means necessary".  We don't need any more stinking Hondurans.
> ...


Sadly true


----------



## B. Kidd (Oct 18, 2018)

jknowgood said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > As usual Trump comes up with an outrageous, attention-craving idea that his supporters would cream over, yet we all know this won’t happen because a month from now he’ll just forget all about it because he’s a useless sack of shit too stupid to implement such a measure.
> ...



Hopefully they stand up and also deny transit permits.


----------



## Mr Natural (Oct 18, 2018)

jknowgood said:


> Well if Soro's would quit paying illegals to come, Trump wouldn't have to close the border. Let's see what Mexico does.



I see the Kaiser Soze (George Soros) of psycho-right conspiracy theories is at it again.


----------



## Billy000 (Oct 18, 2018)

jknowgood said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > As usual Trump comes up with an outrageous, attention-craving idea that his supporters would cream over, yet we all know this won’t happen because a month from now he’ll just forget all about it because he’s a useless sack of shit too stupid to implement such a measure.
> ...


Well that’s non sense as usual. Tell me, what incentive does Soros have in paying illegals to come here? What is the point of that?


----------



## PredFan (Oct 18, 2018)

Billy000 said:


> As usual Trump comes up with an outrageous, attention-craving idea that his supporters would cream over, yet we all know this won’t happen because a month from now he’ll just forget all about it because he’s a useless sack of shit too stupid to implement such a measure.
> 
> It’s of course completely unnecessary considering that there isn’t any border crisis.
> 
> Trump Threatens To Order Military To 'Close Our Southern Border' Over Immigration



About time.


----------



## Billy000 (Oct 18, 2018)

PredFan said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > As usual Trump comes up with an outrageous, attention-craving idea that his supporters would cream over, yet we all know this won’t happen because a month from now he’ll just forget all about it because he’s a useless sack of shit too stupid to implement such a measure.
> ...


Yeah it also seemed like the policy would never happen huh? Too bad that’s still true.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Oct 18, 2018)

_"It’s of course completely unnecessary considering that there isn’t any border crisis."_

Its hard to understand the muffled musings of a Liberal while they have theirs head firmly planted up their fourth point of contact.


----------



## Mr Natural (Oct 18, 2018)

Billy000 said:


> Well that’s non sense as usual. Tell me, what incentive does Soros have in paying illegals to come here? What is the point of that?



To fuck up America of course!

Isn’t that his purpose in life?


----------



## harmonica (Oct 18, 2018)

YES--GO TRUMP--I'm CREAMING !!!!!! 
creaming and creaming
....he's driving you idiots insane-it's obvious and undeniable
*hahahhahahahahha*
he's not afraid like other POTUSs to say what needs to be said!!!!
put the military on the border and KICK their asses out of here
hahahhahahahahahhahahahaa


----------



## Windparadox (Oct 18, 2018)

`





`​


----------



## Billy000 (Oct 18, 2018)

Mr Clean said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > Well that’s non sense as usual. Tell me, what incentive does Soros have in paying illegals to come here? What is the point of that?
> ...


Yes, he was trained from the age of toddler to seek and destroy anything right wing while getting rich at the same time. Alex Jones exposed the truth.


----------



## harmonica (Oct 18, 2018)

Windparadox said:


> `
> 
> 
> 
> ...


termination??? WTF does that mean??


----------



## Billy000 (Oct 18, 2018)

harmonica said:


> YES--GO TRUMP--I'm CREAMING !!!!!!
> creaming and creaming
> ....he's driving you idiots insane-it's obvious and undeniable
> *hahahhahahahahha*
> ...


Lol this will never happen. Trump is just desperate for positive attention from his base so he says crap like this on Twitter.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 18, 2018)

ThoughtCrimes said:


> The Asswipe-in-Chief is just playing to his low-life base with that type of dog whistle politicing crap. He's become predictable, as has that same piss drinking base.


His base, of course, will all run to sign up for the military to serve on the Southern Border now.


----------



## harmonica (Oct 18, 2018)

Billy000 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > YES--GO TRUMP--I'm CREAMING !!!!!!
> ...


he's saying what America wants
he knows what America wants and whats good for America
ever read foreign news sites????!  they AGREE with Trump
most sane countries do not want illegals/idiot immigrants/etc


----------



## Mr Natural (Oct 18, 2018)

Billy000 said:


> Yes, he was trained from the age of toddler to seek and destroy anything right wing while getting rich at the same time. Alex Jones exposed the truth.



And if you can’t believe Alex Jones, who can you believe?


----------



## harmonica (Oct 18, 2018)

how FKN stupid it is to let low education/etc '''immigrants'' in 
look at the immigrant/illegal capital of the US = California--prices HIGH!! 
schools over crowded 
etc


----------



## peach174 (Oct 18, 2018)

Mexico is fed up with having to deal with them in their own country.
Mexican government sends federal police to intercept caravan of U.S.-bound migrants


----------



## BluesLegend (Oct 18, 2018)

bodecea said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > Illegals KILL and RAPE thousands of American citizens. America elected Trump to put a stop to this so just deal with it your traitorous liberal bastards.
> ...



Translation, why does Blues always have to bring up the fact that illegals KILL and RAPE thousands of American citizens.


----------



## BluesLegend (Oct 18, 2018)

jc456 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...



Or the 6 year old American girl an illegal raped in her own bed after breaking into a home. The left are responsible for that rape.


----------



## OKTexas (Oct 18, 2018)

Billy000 said:


> As usual Trump comes up with an outrageous, attention-craving idea that his supporters would cream over, yet we all know this won’t happen because a month from now he’ll just forget all about it because he’s a useless sack of shit too stupid to implement such a measure.
> 
> It’s of course completely unnecessary considering that there isn’t any border crisis.
> 
> Trump Threatens To Order Military To 'Close Our Southern Border' Over Immigration




I just hope he has the balls to actually DO IT! If the military can't repel an invasion of our own borders, what good are they?

.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 18, 2018)

ThoughtCrimes said:


> The Asswipe-in-Chief is just playing to his low-life base with that type of dog whistle politicing crap. He's become predictable, as has that same piss drinking base.


How is DEFENDING OUR BORDER FROM INVADERS a God damn dog whistle?

On topic I believe that closing it would  be a pointless effort as the hoard headed this way will just cross at a spot not designed for normal traffic.


----------



## Mr Natural (Oct 18, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> I just hope he has the balls to actually DO IT! If the military can't repel an invasion of our own borders, what good are they?



You really think they’re going to open fire on a bunch of civilians?


----------



## BluesLegend (Oct 18, 2018)

What should Trump do, allow illegals to flow into the country RAPING and KILLING American citizens? If Obama had any balls he would have put a stop to this like Trump is doing.


----------



## BluesLegend (Oct 18, 2018)

Mr Clean said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > I just hope he has the balls to actually DO IT! If the military can't repel an invasion of our own borders, what good are they?
> ...



They RAPE and KILL American citizens so yes.


----------



## Pete7469 (Oct 18, 2018)

kyzr said:


> Keep the illegals out "by any means necessary".  We don't need any more stinking Hondurans.




Bingo.

12 hours into a border shut down enough money will be lost that the Mexican government will get it's shit in gear and stop the bullshit. 

.


----------



## OKTexas (Oct 18, 2018)

Mr Clean said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > I just hope he has the balls to actually DO IT! If the military can't repel an invasion of our own borders, what good are they?
> ...




They're criminals, and they can prevent them from crossing with physical force, no need to shoot them, just push them back. The national guard is trained in crowd control.

.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 18, 2018)

Close the ports of entry in Tijuana and el Paso.   Mexico will stop singing manana soon enough.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 18, 2018)

Just open the border to any American who wants to go hunting.


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Oct 18, 2018)

Dan Stubbs said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


In a startling revelation, Guatemala’s president announced in the country’s largest newspaper that nearly 100 ISIS terrorists have been apprehended in the impoverished Central American nation. Why should Americans care about this? A caravan of Central American migrants is making its way north. Let’s not forget that Guatemala is one of the countries that bombarded the U.S. with illegal immigrant minors under Barack Obama’s open border free-for-all. They came in droves from Honduras, El Salvador and Guatemala through the Mexican border and for years Uncle Sam rolled out the welcome mat offering housing, food, medical treatment and a free education


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Oct 18, 2018)

Mr Clean said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > I just hope he has the balls to actually DO IT! If the military can't repel an invasion of our own borders, what good are they?
> ...



If they present any threat to them they might.  After all, isn't that what the left is hoping for????


----------



## DustyInfinity (Oct 18, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Whoever is funding the caravan has chosen a poor time.  Obviously the left thinks they will benefit from this, but this will be another disaster for the democrats.  If they are mad at Warren for the DNA test, they really are not going to like this.  Sorry dems, nobody wants open borders, and this is not going to go well for you.


----------



## Doc1 (Oct 18, 2018)

Billy000 said:


> As usual Trump comes up with an outrageous, attention-craving idea that his supporters would cream over, yet we all know this won’t happen because a month from now he’ll just forget all about it because he’s a useless sack of shit too stupid to implement such a measure.
> 
> It’s of course completely unnecessary considering that there isn’t any border crisis.
> 
> Trump Threatens To Order Military To 'Close Our Southern Border' Over Immigration



How many of those "Hondurans" will you take in bitch?


----------



## Billy000 (Oct 18, 2018)

Doc1 said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > As usual Trump comes up with an outrageous, attention-craving idea that his supporters would cream over, yet we all know this won’t happen because a month from now he’ll just forget all about it because he’s a useless sack of shit too stupid to implement such a measure.
> ...


The amount we are already getting? I don’t care lol. If they are illegal, turn them way which is what is already happening lol. I don’t give a shit how many legal ones come in. I’m not a bigot drama queen like you.


----------



## Doc1 (Oct 18, 2018)

Billy000 said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...



(smile) "Legals" aren't what's coming. Are you really that stupid?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Oct 18, 2018)

Billy000 said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...



It's what the Democrats want and need for their long-term plan.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Oct 18, 2018)

ThoughtCrimes said:


> The Asswipe-in-Chief is just playing to his low-life base with that type of dog whistle politicing crap. He's become predictable, as has that same piss drinking base.



That's what a representative is supposed to do, perform at the will of their voters.


----------



## Billy000 (Oct 18, 2018)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


Well gee that would make sense, except that there is no evidence illegal immigrants vote.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Oct 18, 2018)

Billy000 said:


> As usual Trump comes up with an outrageous, attention-craving idea that his supporters would cream over, yet we all know this won’t happen because a month from now he’ll just forget all about it because he’s a useless sack of shit too stupid to implement such a measure.
> 
> It’s of course completely unnecessary considering that there isn’t any border crisis.
> 
> Trump Threatens To Order Military To 'Close Our Southern Border' Over Immigration



Does it have to be a crisis for him to act? 

He should have closed the border down the first day in office.  As for Trump keeping his word, he will keep it.  It's those Commie activist judges on the left we have to worry about.


----------



## g5000 (Oct 18, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> ann coulter's dreams are coming true!
> 
> "I am watching the Democrat Party led (because they want Open Borders and existing weak laws) assault on our country by Guatemala, Honduras and El Salvador, whose leaders are doing little to stop this large flow of people, INCLUDING MANY CRIMINALS, from entering Mexico to U.S
> 
> ...


Theater for the rubes.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Oct 18, 2018)

Billy000 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...



The plan is set in stages.  

First, make whites a minority in this country.  Do it anyway they can legal or illegal. The Democrat party has become the anti-white party.  

If they ever regain power again, grant amnesty and citizenship to all illegals in the entire country.  

With citizenship is the legal ability to vote, and they will vote Democrat.


----------



## Thinker101 (Oct 18, 2018)

harmonica said:


> Windparadox said:
> 
> 
> > `
> ...



It means, no selling chicklets without the proper paperwork.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Oct 18, 2018)

Billy000 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > YES--GO TRUMP--I'm CREAMING !!!!!!
> ...



Still waiting for the day you actually get something right.  

Trump is doing this because he can do it......he's a dick.....so what ?

He has the economy rolling.
We have Niel Gorsuch
We have Kavenaugh
We will keep the senate (and strengthen it....you will not nominate a justice for a long long time)
We might keep the house.

What does he need to jazz his base up over again ?

Go wipe your ass, change your diapers and move on with life.


----------



## Thinker101 (Oct 18, 2018)

Billy000 said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...



Great, leave your address so they know how to find you.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 18, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> What should Trump do, allow illegals to flow into the country RAPING and KILLING American citizens? If Obama had any balls he would have put a stop to this like Trump is doing.


We just had ANOTHER illegal arrested here in KC on a hit & run


----------



## WEATHER53 (Oct 18, 2018)

Oh my Lord you mean the POTUS is looking out for the citizens of the United States???
Libs must be in full scale fake outrage meltdown.


----------



## Doc1 (Oct 18, 2018)

Grampa Murked U said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > What should Trump do, allow illegals to flow into the country RAPING and KILLING American citizens? If Obama had any balls he would have put a stop to this like Trump is doing.
> ...



KC? We love to go to Funkytown in Raytown. We always stay at the Hilton Garden Inn in Overland Park.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 18, 2018)

Doc1 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...


Is that club still open? I haven't been there in years. Raytown is pretty shitty so I don't go there much.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 18, 2018)

Mr Clean said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > I just hope he has the balls to actually DO IT! If the military can't repel an invasion of our own borders, what good are they?
> ...


You know we have many here hoping hoping hoping for that.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Oct 18, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...



Instead of sticking your heads down a rabbit hole, you chose your ass instead.

It's got the same effect.

Your post is pure bullshit.


----------



## Billy000 (Oct 18, 2018)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...


That plan is completely theoretical while Republicans are cheating right now with gerrymandering and voter suppression.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 18, 2018)

Doc1 said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > As usual Trump comes up with an outrageous, attention-craving idea that his supporters would cream over, yet we all know this won’t happen because a month from now he’ll just forget all about it because he’s a useless sack of shit too stupid to implement such a measure.
> ...


How many are paid under the table, below minimum wage with no payroll taxes by Right wingers?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Oct 18, 2018)

Billy000 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...



Can you please stick to one point.

Get some ADD meds.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Oct 18, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...



Please tell us.


----------



## Coyote (Oct 18, 2018)

jknowgood said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > As usual Trump comes up with an outrageous, attention-craving idea that his supporters would cream over, yet we all know this won’t happen because a month from now he’ll just forget all about it because he’s a useless sack of shit too stupid to implement such a measure.
> ...


Wow...Soros sure does get around...


----------



## WEATHER53 (Oct 18, 2018)

POTUS does not want illegal criminal invaders
He is such a meanie.


----------



## danielpalos (Oct 18, 2018)

Billy000 said:


> As usual Trump comes up with an outrageous, attention-craving idea that his supporters would cream over, yet we all know this won’t happen because a month from now he’ll just forget all about it because he’s a useless sack of shit too stupid to implement such a measure.
> 
> It’s of course completely unnecessary considering that there isn’t any border crisis.
> 
> Trump Threatens To Order Military To 'Close Our Southern Border' Over Immigration


only lousy capitalists lose money on border policy.


----------



## chops_ (Oct 18, 2018)

Billy000 said:


> It’s of course completely unnecessary considering that there isn’t any border crisis.



No border crisis? Really?
So, you don't consider the illegals that come here and later end up killing innocent Americans? Not to mention a lot of other things they do when they come here - most not really trying to "make it in America".

I think it is a serious problem, and we are facing it head-on.

I'm surprised these people don't want to start a "revolution" and try to make a change in their country. If they hated their country and their government, maybe they should do something about it. (And don't give me this crap that they are unable to make a change. They can if they so desire to do so.)
They don't have a border crisis, because they are fleeing here like a bunch of fleabags. It is going to come to a point, we need to start cutting the "head off the snake". So, it won't be as venomous as it is now.

It's _*only *_becoming our problem because we are making it "our problem". I say we solve it by closing the border.

Sure, it maybe just one caravan. That's the point. If we let them across, who knows later on how many we will allow in afterward. Why insert another problem within the problem itself? How about solving it by getting to the root of it?

That is when you will have a serious border crisis.


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 18, 2018)

And the mystery of why the Democrats lost in 2016 continues.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 18, 2018)

Who left the dang door open...............close it...........LOL

Born in a dang barn.......................


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Oct 18, 2018)

Billy000 said:


> As usual Trump comes up with an outrageous, attention-craving idea that his supporters would cream over, yet we all know this won’t happen because a month from now he’ll just forget all about it because he’s a useless sack of shit too stupid to implement such a measure.
> 
> It’s of course completely unnecessary considering that there isn’t any border crisis.
> 
> Trump Threatens To Order Military To 'Close Our Southern Border' Over Immigration


Trump is as much a bigot as he is an idiot.


----------



## danielpalos (Oct 18, 2018)

blackhawk said:


> And the mystery of why the Democrats lost in 2016 continues.


only the right wing proclaims the virtues of tax cut economics in public venues.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Oct 18, 2018)

chops_ said:


> Sure, it maybe just one caravan. That's the point. If we let them across, who knows later on how many we will allow in afterward. Why insert another problem within the problem itself? How about solving it by getting to the root of it?



Of course.  Do you think for one minute that they would be on their way to the US if the Democrats didn't put up such a fuss about the last batch that came here?  It was a media story for a month.  Of course word got back to them that we have a bunch of losers in this country that will fight for them to stay here, and particularly their children.


----------



## ptbw forever (Oct 18, 2018)

Billy000 said:


> As usual Trump comes up with an outrageous, attention-craving idea that his supporters would cream over, yet we all know this won’t happen because a month from now he’ll just forget all about it because he’s a useless sack of shit too stupid to implement such a measure.
> 
> It’s of course completely unnecessary considering that there isn’t any border crisis.
> 
> Trump Threatens To Order Military To 'Close Our Southern Border' Over Immigration


Good.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Oct 18, 2018)

Billy000 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...



Gerrymandering has been going on both sides of the isle and there is no voter suppression.  

Theoretical?  Then tell us, why do Democrats fight so hard for their Sanctuary cities?  Why were they willing to shutdown the government over a southern wall that costs about half of what our food stamp program costs for just one year?  Why did they stop Kate's Law in the Senate?  Do they enjoy foreigners killing innocent young American girls?  Why do liberal cities and states welcome illegals with open arms, giving them drivers licenses and now voting in local elections?  

The Democrats are scum, but they're not stupid.  Don't you think they realize that every other group outside of whites vote a majority Democrat?  The Jewish vote Democrat, the middle-eastern people vote Democrat, the Asians vote Democrat, the Hispanics vote Democrat, and the blacks?  Forget about it.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Oct 18, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...



Correct, we do, and they are all on the left.


----------



## PredFan (Oct 18, 2018)

Billy000 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...



Maybe, maybe not. You’ve been 100% wrong about Trump so far. Hopefully you’ll be wrong about this too.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 18, 2018)

Dschrute3 said:


> Probably long overdue. Most Nations in the world deploy their militaries on their Borders. Countries like Mexico do it. Good on Trump.



“Make America Great Again” by making it look just like Bosnia.  You guys are as disgusting as you are stupid.


----------



## chops_ (Oct 18, 2018)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Of course. Do you think for one minute that they would be on their way to the US if the Democrats didn't put up such a fuss about the last batch that came here? It was a media story for a month. Of course word got back to them that we have a bunch of losers in this country that will fight for them to stay here, and particularly their children.



I do blame the Democrats and their stupid "sanctuary city" diplomacy. They need those "illegals" for their votes. Without them, the entire party is "useless". 
Not that they aren't useless already.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 18, 2018)

Gracie said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > What could be more American under Trump than gunships mowing down defenseless brown people at our border?
> ...



If you have ebola, you probably won’t be part of a 2,000 mile caravan.


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Oct 18, 2018)

DustyInfinity said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


  Well you can kiss the Military going to the border the President has whooost out on the deal.


----------



## dblack (Oct 18, 2018)

Dan Stubbs said:


> DustyInfinity said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...



The generals probably told him to piss off.


----------



## jknowgood (Oct 18, 2018)

Mr Clean said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Well if Soro's would quit paying illegals to come, Trump wouldn't have to close the border. Let's see what Mexico does.
> ...


Then you tell me, who is paying their way?


----------



## jknowgood (Oct 18, 2018)

Billy000 said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...


Who is paying for it? You tell me. Soros hates a free america. Just look him up.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Oct 18, 2018)

jknowgood said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...



Supposedly these are very poor people.  What is the tab to feed 1300 people for just one day?  I know I couldn't afford it.


----------



## Flash (Oct 18, 2018)

*Trump sending troops to the border??*

*Best President ever!*


----------



## night_son (Oct 18, 2018)

Billy000 said:


> As usual Trump comes up with an outrageous, attention-craving idea that his supporters would cream over, yet we all know this won’t happen because a month from now he’ll just forget all about it because he’s a useless sack of shit too stupid to implement such a measure.
> 
> It’s of course completely unnecessary considering that there isn’t any border crisis.
> 
> Trump Threatens To Order Military To 'Close Our Southern Border' Over Immigration



The sooner the better loco . . .


----------



## jknowgood (Oct 18, 2018)

Coyote said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...


His money does.


----------



## MarathonMike (Oct 18, 2018)

I'm glad he is taking this seriously. This is not a typical illegal immigrant flow. This is an invasion pure and simple.


----------



## SmokeALib (Oct 18, 2018)

Billy000 said:


> As usual Trump comes up with an outrageous, attention-craving idea that his supporters would cream over, yet we all know this won’t happen because a month from now he’ll just forget all about it because he’s a useless sack of shit too stupid to implement such a measure.
> 
> It’s of course completely unnecessary considering that there isn’t any border crisis.
> 
> Trump Threatens To Order Military To 'Close Our Southern Border' Over Immigration


Close it.


----------



## ptbw forever (Oct 18, 2018)

MarathonMike said:


> I'm glad he is taking this seriously. This is not a typical illegal immigrant flow. This is an invasion pure and simple.


The same as what happened in Europe.


----------



## SmokeALib (Oct 18, 2018)

ThoughtCrimes said:


> The Asswipe-in-Chief is just playing to his low-life base with that type of dog whistle politicing crap. He's become predictable, as has that same piss drinking base.


So you let them all in to rape and murder our daughters. And then rape our hospitals, schools, and welfare roles. You, sir, might be braindead. Please seek help.


----------



## Meister (Oct 18, 2018)

*Merged*


----------



## pismoe (Oct 18, 2018)

candycorn said:


> What could be more American under Trump than gunships mowing down defenseless brown people at our border?


--------------------------------------------------------    would be a good thing and then the end of Border jumping third worlders   Candy .


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 18, 2018)

On September 11, 2001 President Bush took ten minutes to close the ports of entry along the southern border and station the military to make sure it stayed closed.  He didn't need to ask permission from anyone.

We have an army, a hostile army carrying the flag of a foreign country marching on our southern border.  That's all the exigent circumstance Trump needs.


----------



## busybee01 (Oct 18, 2018)

ColonelAngus said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



The fact is that federal government cannot federalize local law enforcement without their agreement. Protesting and even breaking things is not a violation of civil rights. The facts are facts.


----------



## Billy000 (Oct 18, 2018)

gipper said:


> I can feel the love for one’s political opponents.


Right of course. I’m sure you treated Obama with the utmost respect on this forum.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Oct 18, 2018)

Billy000 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > I can feel the love for one’s political opponents.
> ...



And you whinned about that too.

Can you get a book on how to debate ?


----------



## WEATHER53 (Oct 18, 2018)

Fine Mexico 5 million for each one we end up processing.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Oct 18, 2018)

I know USMB poster had several polls about what the next flap would be from libbies 
It’s here with this Trump/Illegals stuff.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 18, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


You didn't answer my question. Forget the ebola. Typhus, leprosy, measles, polio.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 18, 2018)

Mexico is not allowing them in.
Even they are sick of it.
Mexico sends federal forces to its southern border as migrant caravan heads north

In a series of sternly worded statements, the government has made it clear in recent days that it will not allow any of the estimated 2,000 immigrants traveling with the caravan to cross into Mexican territory without proper documentation

Anybody entering the country “in an irregular manner” will be apprehended and, if appropriate, returned to their home country, one statement said. Immigrants fleeing violence or other threats who want refugee status to stay in Mexico must request it at the border and wait up to 45 days in immigration detention, the government said.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 18, 2018)

Claudette said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


NO!

US forces can operate on US soil to protect it from invasion, which this is..  I suggest you reread the act and its limitations..


----------



## WEATHER53 (Oct 18, 2018)

Let me be the first to predict the headline-
“Trump has Mexicans murder Hondurans”


----------



## Wolfstrike (Oct 18, 2018)

shoulda guarded the border 40 years ago


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 18, 2018)

busybee01 said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > busybee01 said:
> ...


The President can invoke emergency powers if invaded.. And all of your BS is gone... By the way Obama declared presidential emergency powers in 2009, this order has not been rescinded.  So Trump can do as he wants...  Thank You OBAMA!


----------



## WEATHER53 (Oct 18, 2018)

The arrogance of America first
Impeach him


----------



## candycorn (Oct 19, 2018)

Gracie said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Now would be a good time for a nationwide health care program


----------



## Flash (Oct 19, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...




We could have single payer and then bankrupt the country.  Then the US would be like Venezuela and nobody would want to come here.  Good way to solve the Illegal problem.


----------



## gipper (Oct 19, 2018)

Billy000 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > I can feel the love for one’s political opponents.
> ...


My point had nothing to do with Obama. You and your ilk demonize Trump supporters.  Demonizing Trump is fine after all he like Obama is just another lying politician.  Demonizing his supporters, as you do, is just dumb hateful and divisive.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Oct 19, 2018)

Billy000 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > I can feel the love for one’s political opponents.
> ...



How else can you treat a guy with ears like that and a terrorist name?


----------



## Doc1 (Oct 19, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...



LOL, deflect much?


----------



## Billy000 (Oct 19, 2018)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


So the fact that Trump looks like a disgusting orangutan makes no difference to you huh?


----------



## RadicalRedneck (Oct 19, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> He needs to quit talking about it and do it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com



The Liberals need to stop trying to prevent him from doing his job!


----------



## kyzr (Oct 19, 2018)

Billy000 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...



OMG, have you seen the NFL cheerleaders he's partied with in his younger days?  His wives have all been gorgeous, even his mistresses have been HOT, as compared to Paula Jones and Monica for example.  So you can name-call all you want, but I'd take Trump's looks and women over Bubba's any day.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Oct 19, 2018)

kyzr said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



Trump does not get his women due to his looks!


----------



## pismoe (Oct 19, 2018)

Wolfstrike said:


> shoulda guarded the border 40 years ago


---------------------------------------------------------   yeah , stupid residents of the USA .  I say they get what the deserve for their inaction after 'ike's' beautiful Operation Wetback .     But oh well , feck'em , they have no foresight or forethought .   Now the USA has a huge imported and resident 'fifth column'  since 'ike' and my parents did 'OPERATION WETBACK' which cleaned up the USA for me and my Generation   WStrike .


----------



## pismoe (Oct 19, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...


-----------------------------------   BS ,there was nothing wrong with TRUMPS looks as a younger man  GGator .


----------



## BluesLegend (Oct 19, 2018)

Grampa Murked U said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > What should Trump do, allow illegals to flow into the country RAPING and KILLING American citizens? If Obama had any balls he would have put a stop to this like Trump is doing.
> ...



Before president Trump none of the thousands of Americans KILLED and RAPED by illegals was being reported. You couldn't talk about it without being branded a racist. Thousands of Americans RAPED and KILLED by illegals but the narrative, the propaganda was completely one sided oh look at those poor illegals they are just hard working people picking vegetables on farms.

People should really watch the National Geographic documentary on meth trafficking into the US by these illegals, the whole damn family of illegals are involved wife, husband, kids. Untold numbers of American youth strung out on that shit and destroyed.

Think Illegal crime is small, 50% are engaged in Tax fraud. They file for fraudulent tax refunds using the child tax credit which by law they are not even entitled to in the first place only US citizens are eligible. Not a few hundred bucks they claim up to a dozen or more kids, kids that are not even their kids, kids that don't even live in the US and rake in tax refunds in the $8,000 to $12,000 range, higher refunds than most Americans get. It used to cost American taxpayers $1 billion a year, now its $5 billion a year. Do illegals care that they are breaking our laws? Nope. $5 billion a year, put a stop to just this one illegal crime and that would pay for the border fence twice over.


----------



## pismoe (Oct 19, 2018)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


--------------------------------------   yeah , it amazed me .    As i heard --- what , 'b.hussein obama ' elected 'prezident' of the 'usa' .   [what] I was amazed .  It was especially the 'hussein' that got me  Ray !!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 19, 2018)

Claudette said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



That is not their mission.  Apparently you don't understand what Special Forces do.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 19, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Why don't they seek asylum in Mexico?

They are economic refugees, which we neither want nor need.


----------



## Claudette (Oct 19, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...



You damned right I know what Special Forces is used for.

Green Beret's, Navy SEALS, Delta Force. Rangers. These are the best of the best.

They do things the rest of us would never even imagine doing.

Of course none of them will ever be sent to the border. Posse Comitatus.

Would be nice though as I'd like to see illegals get by those guys.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 19, 2018)

DJT for Life said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...



You need to update your data.  The 4th Infantry Division are no longer at Fort Hood, and are in Fort Carson, Colorado.  The 1st Infantry Division is in Fort Riley, Kansas and the 1st Armored Division is at Fort Bliss, Texas.  The 3rd Cavalry Regiment is at Fort Hood.  That's my daughter's unit.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 19, 2018)

Claudette said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



No you apparently don't!

Special Forces refers to the US Army's "Green Berets".  The others you mentioned are Special Operations troops, which have NOTHING to do with Special Forces, other than that Special Forces are special operations also.


----------



## Claudette (Oct 19, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...




Special forces and Special operations take on the same kinds of missions.

SEALS and Rangers are Special Operations.

Delta is Special Forces. The 1st _*Special Forces*_ Operational Detachment-_*Delta*_ (1st SFOD-D), commonly referred to as _*Delta Force*_
*
They are all special in my book and I appreciate these people and their service to this country. *


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 19, 2018)

Claudette said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



So you admit you were wrong!  Thank you!

I have been a volunteer training these troops in MOUT for over 11 years now, every single one of those groups and multiple times each. I can assure you that each have their own type of missions and specialties.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 19, 2018)

pismoe said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...


Interesting.


----------



## Claudette (Oct 19, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



You are welcome.

I always knew Rangers were considered Special operations but thought SEAL's, Green Beret's and Delta were all Special Forces.

Thanks for the info and thank you for your service.


----------



## Darkwind (Oct 19, 2018)

candycorn said:


> What could be more American under Trump than gunships mowing down defenseless brown people at our border?


Mowing down snowflake progressives on the National Mall?

You did ask.


----------



## danielpalos (Oct 19, 2018)

Gracie said:


> National Guard. That's what their purpose is. Guard the nation.


the common defense in depth should also make it easier to upgrade infrastructure in a more convenient manner in modern times.  the common defense.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 19, 2018)

candycorn said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



   So you're hurting? Good!!!


----------



## danielpalos (Oct 19, 2018)

WEATHER53 said:


> I know USMB poster had several polls about what the next flap would be from libbies
> It’s here with this Trump/Illegals stuff.


This is what we are supposed to be doing:



> We the People of the United States, in Order to form a more perfect Union, establish Justice, insure domestic Tranquility, provide for the common defense, promote the general Welfare, and secure the Blessings of Liberty to ourselves and our Posterity, do ordain and establish this Constitution for the United States of America


----------



## debbiedowner (Oct 19, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> ann coulter's dreams are coming true!
> 
> "I am watching the Democrat Party led (because they want Open Borders and existing weak laws) assault on our country by Guatemala, Honduras and El Salvador, whose leaders are doing little to stop this large flow of people, INCLUDING MANY CRIMINALS, from entering Mexico to U.S
> 
> ...



Too bad the Mexican's beat him to it, they sent either troops or federal marshalls to their southern border.


----------



## Desperado (Oct 19, 2018)

enough with the idle threats
He better take the lead from Nike and Just do it


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Oct 19, 2018)

Billy000 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...



And........you rip on him like we ripped on Hussein.  


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## dblack (Oct 19, 2018)

Desperado said:


> enough with the idle threats
> He better take the lead from Nike and Just do it


Yes we should ignore Trumps tyrant buddies killing journalists, and send our military to stop the lawn care invasion.


----------



## danielpalos (Oct 19, 2018)

why are we losing money on border policy; 

the right wing doesn't care about natural rights.

we have a Commerce Clause.


----------



## Desperado (Oct 19, 2018)

dblack said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > enough with the idle threats
> ...



Yes because it is out border that is at risk, and our troops should defend it.
Who gives a shit about what happens in some arab shithole


----------



## pismoe (Oct 19, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


-------------------------------------------   yeah , GOOD !!


----------



## danielpalos (Oct 19, 2018)

Desperado said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Desperado said:
> ...


only lousy capitalists lose money, refuse to recognize Spending as a fundamental under Capitalism, and claim we have national defense issues instead of Commerce issues.


----------



## pismoe (Oct 19, 2018)

debbiedowner said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > ann coulter's dreams are coming true!
> ...


------------------------------------------   well good , mexico and other inferior fureign entities carrying out American wishes , commands and orders is GOOD  DDowner


----------



## candycorn (Oct 19, 2018)

Darkwind said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > What could be more American under Trump than gunships mowing down defenseless brown people at our border?
> ...



We may see that some day.  'That history book on the shelf....is always repeating itself'.  _Four Dead in Ohio_ may be remembered as the good old days with our president saying he'll pay the legal fees of those doing the attacks as he did in the campaign.


----------



## dblack (Oct 19, 2018)

Desperado said:


> Who gives a shit about what happens in some arab shithole



Trump does. He's going out of his way to provide cover for murdering sheiks. Ever wonder why?

Nope. You're worried about a hungry Mexican mowing someone's lawn for cheap.


----------



## pismoe (Oct 19, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


------------------------------------------------  more likely to happen under 'dems' Candy .   See the 'dem' attempted assassin  of Steve Scalise' and other 'repubs' at some baseball practice a year or 2 ago   Candy .


----------



## danielpalos (Oct 19, 2018)

applied capitalism right wingers, why eschew it; only lousy capitalists lose money on border policies.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 19, 2018)

dblack said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > Who gives a shit about what happens in some arab shithole
> ...



  So you dont have to pay ten bucks for a gallon of gas.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 19, 2018)

pismoe said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...


You mean the mentally ill white guy, right?   They are only assassins if they are muslim, thugs if they are black, and illegals if they are hispanic.


----------



## Desperado (Oct 19, 2018)

dblack said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > Who gives a shit about what happens in some arab shithole
> ...


It is the principal of the thing, 
Border Security or interfering with a sovereign government
Priority should be the US border.


----------



## dblack (Oct 19, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> So you dont have to pay ten bucks for a gallon of gas.



Right. That's exactly the kind of thing I DON'T want government worrying about. We're not socialists.


----------



## pismoe (Oct 19, 2018)

bodecea said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


----------------------------------------------------  nope , i mean the 'democrat' attempted assassin that tried to murder Steve Scalise and other 'republicans' at a baseball game just a year or so ago  Bode !!


----------



## dblack (Oct 19, 2018)

Desperado said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Desperado said:
> ...



If the US border was facing a real threat, you might have a point. But it's not. And you don't.


----------



## danielpalos (Oct 19, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Desperado said:
> ...


nobody takes the right wing seriously about economics.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 19, 2018)

debbiedowner said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > ann coulter's dreams are coming true!
> ...


Only after Trump threatened to close our southern boarder... That would have crushed the Mexico economy... They are trying to protect themselves..


----------



## pismoe (Oct 19, 2018)

dblack said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...


------------------------------  Border isn't threatened , its the interior of the USA that is threatened by the invasion of third worlders   BFlag .


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 19, 2018)

dblack said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...


You don't follow the news do you...  What happened to Europe and why are those countries booting people out by the thousands?  Had they enforced their sovereignty they would not have to try and keep thier citizens safe from rape gangs and the like..

Wake the fuck up libtard... Were under attack and now is the time to keep these criminals out.  Even us dealing with MS13 and other gangs could have been avoided with proper border security.


----------



## Flash (Oct 19, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> applied capitalism right wingers, why eschew it; only lousy capitalists lose money on border policies.




But the filthy ass Democrats get a lot of illegal votes.  Just ask Crooked Hillary.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 19, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...


That's why the last two quarters have been above 4.0% increase in GDP..  Tell me again how did Obdumba do? f-ing idiot leftard;;


----------



## Darkwind (Oct 19, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


I doubt it.  Unless a Democrat gets into office. 

You do realize ALL the violence is coming from them, right?

But thats okay.  We have nearly a trillion bullets and you pantywaists have soy lattes.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 19, 2018)

jc456 said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


the fact that they can receive sanctuary status in Mexico, and if they still come to the US, then it isn't for sanctuary status.  Sorry, that is just a fact. Therefore, there is another motive.


----------



## hunarcy (Oct 19, 2018)

Claudette said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



Posse Comitatus is merely a Federal law, not a Constitutional mandate.  It can be changed or modified by Congress.


----------



## dblack (Oct 19, 2018)

Billy_Bob said:


> Were under attack and now is the time to keep these criminals out.  Even us dealing with MS13 and other gangs could have been avoided with proper border security.



No, we are not under attack. We have more wealth than Mexicans and we're sharing it with them. Get over it. Or, I guess, hide behind your wall. But it's going to happen anyway.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 19, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Desperado said:
> ...


We don't even get Saudi oil...that goes to Europe.


----------



## pismoe (Oct 19, 2018)

Billy_Bob said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Desperado said:
> ...


--------------------------------------------   he is awake , he wants reinforcements of Third worlder 'fifth column'  to help take the USA down ,


----------



## Claudette (Oct 19, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...



Yes it can but it can't be done on a whim and it would take an act of Congress to do so.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 19, 2018)

dblack said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Were under attack and now is the time to keep these criminals out.  Even us dealing with MS13 and other gangs could have been avoided with proper border security.
> ...


Ignorance is bliss for lib tards..


----------



## pismoe (Oct 19, 2018)

bodecea said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...


-------------------------------  got nothing to do with oil from what i hear .   USA produces enough oil when we want it to from what i hear  Bode .


----------



## jc456 (Oct 19, 2018)

Claudette said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


sue the president then.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Oct 19, 2018)

dblack said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Were under attack and now is the time to keep these criminals out.  Even us dealing with MS13 and other gangs could have been avoided with proper border security.
> ...



You sir, are an idiot.

Over 1000 ILLEGALS cross our border EVERY DAY.  Some estimates put it at THOUSANDS PER DAY

Are you not familiar with that little thing called *LAWS*??

If that's not an invasion, You're Donald Trumps lover and Rosie O'Donnel is Miss America.


----------



## Dragonlady (Oct 19, 2018)

Claudette said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



These people ARE NOT ILLEGALS.  They haven't crossed to the US illegally and they have no intention of doing so.

These are refugees from the most violent countries in the world.  Worse than Syria, worse than Africa.  Countries which are in the control of violent narco terrorists.

Of course ignorant, selfish and cruel people like you don't care.  You're the problem.


----------



## dblack (Oct 19, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



Rogue agents.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Oct 19, 2018)

Claudette said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



Or, we could just go back to its original purpose which was never border control.  The military controlled the borders for 50 years after the law was passed.


----------



## hunarcy (Oct 19, 2018)

dblack said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > enough with the idle threats
> ...



If by "killing journalists" you mean that Jamal Khashoggi guy, why is it our business?  He was a Saudi citizen in a dispute with his government.  Why haven't you been complaining about all the other brutal punishments that Saudi imposes on it's citizens?  I think that whining because he was a "journalist" is crap.  Journalists aren't more important than anyone else.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 19, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


and can get sanctuary status in Mexico.  so no need to come here.  you know this correct?


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Oct 19, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> These people ARE NOT ILLEGALS.  They haven't crossed to the US illegally and they have no intention of doing so.
> These are refugees from the most violent countries in the world.  Worse than Syria, worse than Africa.  Countries which are in the control of violent narco terrorists.
> Of course ignorant, selfish and cruel people like you don't care.  You're the problem.



Plain sight evidence of the stupidity of the "desperate for votes" Left imbeciles......right there

THEIR GOVERNMENT NEEDS TO RESOLVE THE ISSUE AND THEY NEED TO STAY THERE IN THEIR HOME COUNTRIES AND MAKE SURE IT HAPPENS

You lying leftists pretend you're so concerned....SHOW US the receipts for the money YOU HAVE PERSONALLY SENT to help all these people  No, truth is, you think money grows on trees and the US taxpayer should care for everyone on the planet......or at least come here so they can vote Democrat/Marxist/Communist

You jackasses CRY AND WAIL over how DANGEROUS AMERICA is with all it's GUNS, then out of the other corner of your lying mouths say they should all come here TO BE SAFE ??

*LIARS!!!!!  *

It is every honest Americans DUTY to vote these lying, traitorous hypocrites out of power next month AND in 2020 and again in 2022, 2024 etc etc until they are totally flushed out of the system


----------



## hunarcy (Oct 19, 2018)

Claudette said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



As I said.


----------



## dblack (Oct 19, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Desperado said:
> ...



It's our business because we prop them up. We sell them weapons. We keep these sick fuckers in power. Trump keeps these sick fuckers in power.


----------



## Claudette (Oct 19, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Oh an you think we should take in thousands just because they come to the border saying they are seeking asylum??

Trying to get into this country so we the tax payer can pay for their uneducated useless asses??

If so you are one stupid bitch. You and anyone like you are the problem.

Oh and you can bet your stupid ass I don't care. Hope the Mexicans kick their stupid asses back to Honduras.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Oct 19, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Are you suggesting we take in ALL such people from across the globe?


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Oct 19, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Are you suggesting we take in ALL such people from across the globe?



If they will vote the "expected" way, then YES SHE IS


----------



## Claudette (Oct 19, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



Of course she is. She's an idiot.

She thinks all these uneducated, useless asylum seekers should be allowed just because they are supposedly escaping from bad things in their own country.

Oh and never mind that they don't speak English and we will be paying to support their useless asses. 

As I said. She's an idiot.

Oh and if you don't agree with her you are ignorant, selfish and cruel. You sure couldn't be an American who doesn't want a bunch of uneducated, useless fucks in the country.  Indeed not.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Oct 19, 2018)

Claudette said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...



I know.  I just like to prod them with a stick.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 19, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


it's obvious she hates american citizens.  she wants others to come in and take all of their jobs and money.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 19, 2018)

bodecea said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



   Does being a dyke cause brain damage or was it the brain damage that caused you to become a dyke?

Saudi Arabia is No. 2 supplier of oil to the United States - CNN


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Oct 19, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Well here’s an idea:  instead of stopping them or kicking them out, we just put them on a train to Canada.  After all, we Americans are too ignorant,selfish and cruel for these refugees to be among us.  And I’m sure you will be at the train station waiving the Canadian flag upon their arrival.  


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## jc456 (Oct 19, 2018)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


then the canadians could put them on a train to the north pole and then Santa can help them

I mean, they want free shit.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 19, 2018)

dblack said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Were under attack and now is the time to keep these criminals out.  Even us dealing with MS13 and other gangs could have been avoided with proper border security.
> ...


so again, why does a caravan need to come to the US when Mexico can grant sanctuary status?  please explain their motive for me.

Also, how do you know they're coming here?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 19, 2018)

jc456 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...



  Hmmmm...they are about the same size as elves.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Oct 19, 2018)

dblack said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > Who gives a shit about what happens in some arab shithole
> ...



Which is one lawn an American should be mowing.  


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## dblack (Oct 19, 2018)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Desperado said:
> ...



According to whom? Should government be telling us who can mow our lawns, in your view?


----------



## jc456 (Oct 19, 2018)

dblack said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...


you want them telling us where our money should go, so I guess you're a yes on that one.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 19, 2018)

Dig a moat across the entire border.

Use the dirt to elevate New Orleans.

Bring in alligators from Florida......put them in the moat.

Kill 3 birds with one stone.........


----------



## dblack (Oct 19, 2018)

jc456 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



Nope. I don't. You're confused.


----------



## dblack (Oct 19, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> Dig a moat across the entire border.
> 
> Use the dirt to elevate New Orleans.
> 
> ...



Makes about as much sense as anything Trump has proposed so far.


----------



## Claudette (Oct 19, 2018)

dblack said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Dig a moat across the entire border.
> ...



Well since Trumps proposals have been working out real well I'd say you are full of shit.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 19, 2018)

dblack said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Dig a moat across the entire border.
> ...


Ok.........Free Taco's in the Grand Canyon.....put a door near the cliff and see if they can fly...........how's that.........


----------



## hunarcy (Oct 19, 2018)

dblack said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



We SELL weapons, but we don't GIVE them weapons, which is what one does if they are propping up a government.  Trump does nothing that Obama didn't do, who did nothing that Bush didn't do, who did nothing that Clinton didn't do...etc.

Your hypocritical hysteria aside, it's not OUR business.  It is between a government and that government's citizens.


----------



## dblack (Oct 19, 2018)

Claudette said:


> Well since Trumps proposals have been working out real well I'd say you are full of shit.



If you're a Trump supporter, I'll take that as a compliment.


----------



## dblack (Oct 19, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



It must be confusing to keep all the excuses in synch. Or not.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 19, 2018)

dblack said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...


then you agree with the tax cuts?


----------



## jc456 (Oct 19, 2018)

dblack said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...


which excuses are you referring to?


----------



## hunarcy (Oct 19, 2018)

dblack said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



What's even more confusing is trying to keep your "Trumpwhine" straight.  May we assume your employer gives you a list to talk about each day?


----------



## longknife (Oct 19, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> ann coulter's dreams are coming true!
> 
> "I am watching the Democrat Party led (because they want Open Borders and existing weak laws) assault on our country by Guatemala, Honduras and El Salvador, whose leaders are doing little to stop this large flow of people, INCLUDING MANY CRIMINALS, from entering Mexico to U.S
> 
> ...



*It's not a threat! It's his constitutional obligation to defend this nation from all enemies, foreign and domestic. This is an all-out invasion.*


----------



## dblack (Oct 19, 2018)

jc456 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



You go first. What were you referring to with: "you want them telling us where our money should go" ?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 19, 2018)

Trump is trolling their asses right before elections.............immigration...........LOL


----------



## dblack (Oct 19, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



I'm sure you have all kinds of insane assumptions.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 19, 2018)

dblack said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...


i know of no excuse.  you stated there were excuses.  so which ones are you referring to?

So, there are no excuses is what you're saying.  so you lied yet again.  hmmm color me surprised.


----------



## dblack (Oct 19, 2018)

jc456 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



I've never suggested government should tell us where our money goes. Quite the opposite. What were you referring to?

I was referring to all the excuses for evil offer up by Trump sycophants.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 19, 2018)

dblack said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...


i don't see any reference to that topic in this thread.  you ok?

Still no excuses hilarious the out right lie you commit. way to throw your integrity away for evil people on the left.


----------



## dblack (Oct 19, 2018)

jc456 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Still unwilling to back up your completely bogus accusation. Good for you. Hide.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 19, 2018)

dblack said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...


Not sure what you're referring to, it isn't in this thread.  no excuses to mention here from your original post.  why?  got none I know.


----------



## dblack (Oct 19, 2018)

jc456 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Rogue agents. Mexican "invasion". All the twisted logic 'splaining why it's OK for Trump to support Putin, Kim, MBS - he loves making excuses for tyrants. And you lapdogs just eat it up like eager fools.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Oct 19, 2018)

dblack said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



No, but government should be restricting people from coming here illegally to mow lawns.  


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## dblack (Oct 19, 2018)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



Why should it be illegal to mow lawns?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Oct 19, 2018)

dblack said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



Your comprehension skills are lacking.  I said restricting illegals from coming here to mow lawns.  


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## dblack (Oct 19, 2018)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



Dodge much? Why should it be illegal for people to come here to mow lawns, or do any other kind of work for that matter? Why should government be able to tell people who they can hire?


----------



## danielpalos (Oct 19, 2018)

Flash said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > applied capitalism right wingers, why eschew it; only lousy capitalists lose money on border policies.
> ...


i merely need to ask the right wing why they are all talk and no action regarding Capitalism.


----------



## danielpalos (Oct 19, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> Dig a moat across the entire border.
> 
> Use the dirt to elevate New Orleans.
> 
> ...


the right wing doesn't care about natural rights or capitalism; socialism on a national basis is all they know.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 19, 2018)

Well, Trump better get a move on, because Mexico can't stop them it seems. They pushed through the gated fences and ran in all directions.
Get protection to the borders NOW.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 19, 2018)

dblack said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...


If they are illegal.............They should be mowing the lawn in their home country.............if they are here legally.........then they may mow the lawn.....................

The Laws of the Republic should be enforced, but they have allowed us to be open to mass migration for many decades.................Do you agree with enforcing our laws..............Do you believe in the Republic.............or do we pick and choose which laws we choose to obey.........and those we wish to ignore.

If we ignore the laws we choose to ignore then I expect never to get a speeding ticket again..........I can ignore it......right.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 19, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Dig a moat across the entire border.
> ...


You are one weird dude.


----------



## danielpalos (Oct 19, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


you are quite common; a thousand can be like You.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 19, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


Okay


----------



## Bush92 (Oct 19, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> ann coulter's dreams are coming true!
> 
> "I am watching the Democrat Party led (because they want Open Borders and existing weak laws) assault on our country by Guatemala, Honduras and El Salvador, whose leaders are doing little to stop this large flow of people, INCLUDING MANY CRIMINALS, from entering Mexico to U.S
> 
> ...


They are a national security threat. Here’s what their convoy should get...


----------



## Gracie (Oct 19, 2018)

Migrant caravan in Guatemala breaks through border fence into Mexico – video

Meanwhile, the "police" sent to "guard" the gates are doing nothing, which is no surprise. Trump needs to send our own to the border. They won't sit there and watch them stampede in.


----------



## dblack (Oct 19, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



You're also dodging the question. Why should they be "illegal"? What is wrong with free trade?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 19, 2018)

dblack said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...


LOL

Free Trade....you have got to be kidding me..............Every nation on earth has immigration laws......How to get in legally and how to go to work or school there..............

Has nothing to do with Free Trade...........Do it legally.....obey or laws.........or get the fuck out.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Oct 19, 2018)

Bush92 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > ann coulter's dreams are coming true!
> ...



I say we send President Trump in a chopper with one of these...I bet he’d volunteer to do the dirty work himself.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Oct 19, 2018)

dblack said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...


----------



## BrokeLoser (Oct 19, 2018)

dblack said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



There you have it Windparadox 
Here’s one of your Democrats all for an open border....I know, I know...”he’s one guy”....haha


----------



## dblack (Oct 19, 2018)

BrokeLoser said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



Not a Democrat. Try again.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Oct 19, 2018)

dblack said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



It's illegal because they are not allowed in our country yet alone come here to work.  That's why they're called illegals.  

I can't grab my guitar and sit in with the philharmonic orchestra whenever I feel like it. Why?  Because I'm not part of the philharmonic orchestra.


----------



## Bush92 (Oct 19, 2018)

dblack said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...


They sure as the fuck aren’t political refugees? Let’s try not to have anymore Mollie Tibbetts.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 19, 2018)

dblack said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...


Well you missed your calling..............your dumb enough to be one...........they would welcome you.


----------



## skye (Oct 19, 2018)

If Mexico doesn't stop them, send the troops. 

By all means, send the troops!


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Oct 19, 2018)

But what if he doesn't send troops and the mass migration ends up here anyway?

Over 1000 are entering illegally every day anyway....so we practically already have open borders.

Of those 1000.....5,000 anchor babies are born, with the same rights you have.....do the math......

The Left is winning this war of annihilating the nation whether we know it or not.

1st order of business *REPEAL THE BIRTHER LAWS.*
*
only THE stupid USA has such a law that grants you citizenship just because you succeed in getting knocked up and dropping your load on US soil.

If that's not BEGGING for an invasion, what is?*


----------



## skye (Oct 19, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> But what if he doesn't send troops and the mass migration ends up here anyway?
> 
> Over 1000 are entering illegally every day anyway....so we practically already have open borders.
> 
> Of those 1000.....5,000 anchor babies are born, with the same rights you have.....do the math......




I know.....  but hopefully they will be stop ...this is not a joke anymore.

They must be stop!


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 19, 2018)

U.S. Census Bureau: Immigration Will Drive U.S. Population to Over 400 Million by 2060

Chain Migration Under Current Law

Unsustainable Population Increase





*Decades of the Great Wave of Immigration*


----------



## Darkwind (Oct 19, 2018)

dblack said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...


Moron.  Government absolutely can say who is allowed in this country.

If you are not allowed in this country, then you are not allowed to work in this country.


----------



## dblack (Oct 19, 2018)

Darkwind said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



Yes. I understand that. I'm asking why. Why can't I invite someone to come here and work for me? Why should I have to ask government for permission? Why should they? Is this just the basic authoritarian mindset?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## Darkwind (Oct 19, 2018)

dblack said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...


Because we the people have determined that open borders are a detriment to our society.

I suppose you could go ask every American in the country if it is okay with them, but somehow, you're exploiting the brown man for cheap lawn labor won't impress them.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 19, 2018)

dblack said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...


Sponsor him........get him a green card and he can cut your grass.............You can't find an American to cut your grass.

I cut my own grass..............you too dang lazy to do it yourself.......

What a stupid fucking argument.  Go join the left............they deserve you.


----------



## dblack (Oct 19, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...


Yes. That's what I mean by asking for permission. 


> Go join the left............they deserve you.


They're convinced I'm far-right. They won't have me either.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 19, 2018)

dblack said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...


Well..........I guess your screwed then...............in the meantime the law stands..........


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Oct 19, 2018)

dblack said:


> Yes. I understand that. I'm asking why. Why can't I invite someone to come here and work for me? Why should I have to ask government for permission? Why should they? Is this just the basic authoritarian mindset?



Why don't you ask Feinstein about her Chinese agent driver that worked for her?  

Your question is ridiculous.  That's like asking why is the government stopping you from buying underage sex slaves from overseas?  So we have this policy you can hire anybody you like outside our borders.  Don't you think the terrorists who want every one of us dead would find that pretty inviting?  After all, no red tape, no government checks, just you simply like the person, want to hire them, and it's none of the governments business.


----------



## dblack (Oct 19, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



Yep. It's not the only fucked up law on the books.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 19, 2018)

dblack said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...


Riddle me this.......you decide to travel to Europe......you have to get this funny little thing called a Passport........to legally visit them................hmmmm.................

Try going to Canada without it..........it'll be a hoot......or Mexico for that matter.......now you could just jump the fence and tell them you are there to mow their lawns........

LOL


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 19, 2018)

dblack said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...


So...........libertarians are for open borders........hmmmm

I thought libertarians believed in the Republic and the rule of law.........guess they have changed.........


----------



## longknife (Oct 19, 2018)

*
Post after post of totally ignorant, inane crap!*


----------



## dblack (Oct 19, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



Doesn't seem like you understand the concept.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 19, 2018)

dblack said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...


How's that............you don't like the laws you change them............and in a Republic you obey the laws............

I understand that in 3 decades we have grown by 68 million migrants.......both in birthrates, chain migration and the illegal and overstay floods.......And they are now a quarter of our population.......and it continues to grow............and it continues to cost us more and more money in Entitlements and aid..............lowers wages............and replaces the population to those who normally vote Democrap..................

Come in legally..........or don't come at all...........No Vacancy


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 19, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



You are an ignorant fool.

Looking at the pictures of these refugees, how is that everyone has a brand new backpack and are carrying nothing else on such a journey?  No food, no water, and nothing besides what is in those nice new backpacks!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 19, 2018)

dblack said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



Yeah, nothing says to Saudi people "Stay in line or else!" like an F-15 fighter making airstrikes in Yemen.

What an idiot!


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 19, 2018)

dblack said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...


Suppose they wanted to hire Russians.  If Russia had a few destroyers anchored off  the coast and were ferrying in Russian families is that okay.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 19, 2018)

Claudette said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...



We have enough Democrats already!


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 19, 2018)

This is like the arabs and Africans destroying Europe.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 19, 2018)

dblack said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



You can do that.  All you have to do is sponsor them and get them an H-1B visa.  Good luck!  We await your report back on how Jose and Consuela and their 5 children are doing with your yard work.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 19, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...



Complete rubbish


----------



## candycorn (Oct 19, 2018)

Darkwind said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...



No...your heroes are mowing down people with their cars, in churches, preaching sermons of hate.  The GOP.  All hate all the time


----------



## jc456 (Oct 19, 2018)

candycorn said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


 Hate Americans eh? Nice to know traitor


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 19, 2018)

The defenders sent to the border have to be allowed to do what is necessary.


----------



## dblack (Oct 19, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...


It takes a good deal more than luck, and that's the problem. Why all the "hoops"? Doesn't this really all come down to anti free trade, protectionist pablum?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 19, 2018)

dblack said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



No, pablum is what you find between your ears where your brain should be.

There is no trade involved.  It is immigration only.


----------



## dblack (Oct 19, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Bullshit and you know it. If they were just here on vacation, no one would give a shit.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Oct 19, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



Because they buy them cheap.  They are made in Mexico.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Oct 19, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 19, 2018)

dblack said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



You have to be the dumbest poster on this message board or you had a traumatic brain injury.  Which is it?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 19, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


If they were here on vacation they would have to have permission..........a passport.


----------



## BluesLegend (Oct 19, 2018)

candycorn said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



^^^ liberal denial.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 19, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...


It's not denial. It is WILLFUL IGNORANCE


----------



## oreo (Oct 20, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> ann coulter's dreams are coming true!
> 
> "I am watching the Democrat Party led (because they want Open Borders and existing weak laws) assault on our country by Guatemala, Honduras and El Salvador, whose leaders are doing little to stop this large flow of people, INCLUDING MANY CRIMINALS, from entering Mexico to U.S
> 
> ...




*SWEET BABY JESUS-*-are you Trump tards really this stupid.  There isn't 4 thousand migrant (farm workers) coming to the border.  *HARVEST SEASON is OVER.*

This is just a political strategy to get you all in an *hysterical frenzy* right before the midterm election season.







While you're at it, you might want to read some articles about farmers & others in agriculture--(who voted for Trump) whom are in a real jam over seasonal workers (migrant workers) because of your hard line stance on immigration.

Since reading hasn't killed anyone yet you might want to try the below articles.

1.  *Alabama law drives out illegal immigrants but also has unexpected consequences*
2.  *CNN: Dairy Farmers Criticize Trump's Immigration Policy*
3  .*Farmers: Trump 'terrible for agriculture'*
4.  *Trump-supporting farmers are worried that new immigration policies would be a disaster*
5.  *The shortage of farm workers and your grocery bill*


----------



## WEATHER53 (Oct 20, 2018)

What a garish display of power for him to be the President of the Residents!


----------



## candycorn (Oct 20, 2018)

Google the "railroad killer" in Texas (where else).  Just for one that blows your idiotic premise out of the water.  The death of Mark Kilroy (while not the same thing, his killers was spotted in Texas (where else) numerous times.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 20, 2018)

*willful ignorance*...the best description of how the blob became President.


----------



## danielpalos (Oct 20, 2018)

skye said:


> If Mexico doesn't stop them, send the troops.
> 
> By all means, send the troops!


We have a Second Amendment and should have no security problems in our free States; Mexico cannot stop them; Muster the militia!


----------



## danielpalos (Oct 20, 2018)

Grampa Murked U said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


We have a Second Amendment and should have no security problems in our free States; muster the militia.


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 21, 2018)

Here's an idea, Mr President: do an executive order to build the wall then start mass deportations of illegal aliens. Oh, and arrest sanctuary city mayors. JUST DO SOMETHING instead of TWEETING!


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Oct 21, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> Here's an idea, Mr President: do an executive order to build the wall then start mass deportations of illegal aliens. Oh, and arrest sanctuary city mayors. JUST DO SOMETHING instead of TWEETING!



A President cannot make an executive order for a spending bill.  That has to be passed by Congress.

Kicking people out of the country without a court hearing is illegal in this country, and deportation courts are backed up for years. 

The liberal court stopped Trump from withholding federal funds yet alone allow him the ability to arrest anybody. 

You need to learn more about politics.


----------



## danielpalos (Oct 22, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> Here's an idea, Mr President: do an executive order to build the wall then start mass deportations of illegal aliens. Oh, and arrest sanctuary city mayors. JUST DO SOMETHING instead of TWEETING!


don't care about natural rights, right wingers?  why whine about abortion.


----------



## Mr Natural (Oct 22, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> Here's an idea, Mr President: do an executive order to build the wall then start mass deportations of illegal aliens. Oh, and arrest sanctuary city mayors. JUST DO SOMETHING instead of TWEETING!



What, and deprive Mr. Businessman of all that cheap labor?


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 22, 2018)

"So I’m supposed to believe that 7000+ random, unconnected people independently decided to walk thousands of miles to the US to find better jobs, COINCIDENTALLY right before mid terms. Okay..."  - President Trump


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 22, 2018)

-Nearly 1/2 of Guatemalan children under 5 are malnourished. SHITHOLE!
 -Honduras has one of the highest murder rates in the world. SHITHOLE!
-El Salvador is the world’s most violent country not at war. SHIT FUCKING HOLE!


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 22, 2018)

everyone should stop using the Lefr’s language, including the word ‘caravan.” This is a mass invasion...a roving mob.


----------



## danielpalos (Oct 22, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> "So I’m supposed to believe that 7000+ random, unconnected people independently decided to walk thousands of miles to the US to find better jobs, COINCIDENTALLY right before mid terms. Okay..."  - President Trump


yet, still no capital venture that requires multitudes to work and create housing.  what Good is capitalism good for now, right wingers.


----------



## danielpalos (Oct 22, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> everyone should stop using the Lefr’s language, including the word ‘caravan.” This is a mass invasion...a roving mob.


lousy capitalists, say that.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Oct 22, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > everyone should stop using the Lefr’s language, including the word ‘caravan.” This is a mass invasion...a roving mob.
> ...


Instead of ranting about money go out and try to earn some


----------



## danielpalos (Oct 22, 2018)

WEATHER53 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...


this is a public policy issue not a private for-profit policy issue.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 22, 2018)

Having just seen the *HOARD *over the weekend I fully expect him to do his duty and defend our border from these invaders.


----------



## conserveguy877 (Oct 22, 2018)

This whole caravan is the worst staged thing Fake News has done since claiming Trump said shit hole.


----------



## Kondor3 (Oct 22, 2018)

Claudette said:


> The National Guards of the State involved should be on the border to greet these assholes.


Federal Regulars would be much better in this case... no divided loyalties... no local affinities.


----------



## danielpalos (Oct 22, 2018)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Having just seen the *HOARD *over the weekend I fully expect him to do his duty and defend our border from these invaders.


let's end our drug war so we can afford to fund an investment down south.


----------



## conserveguy877 (Oct 22, 2018)

If you notice there are mostly men who look perfectly healthy. That should tell you how rigged this is. Something strange about this stunt demos are funding to get people here illegally.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 22, 2018)

According to Jorge Ramos  many in the invasion have already been deported at least once.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Oct 22, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Having just seen the *HOARD *over the weekend I fully expect him to do his duty and defend our border from these invaders.
> ...


lol  So you want to send American jobs down south?  Why?


----------



## conserveguy877 (Oct 22, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> According to Jorge Ramos  many in the invasion have already been deported at least once.


He's got to be help funding this illegal crossing.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Oct 22, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> According to Jorge Ramos  many in the invasion have already been deported at least once.


The objective this time is not to deport them but to prevent them from entering the US so that they will not have to be deported.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 22, 2018)

Just having the military on the border won't do any good.  They have to be allowed to actively repel the invasion.  Shoot to kill.

I hope that there are American guerrillas using swift attacks against the invaders.  Drones carrying small timed bombs would also be a good tactic.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 22, 2018)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > According to Jorge Ramos  many in the invasion have already been deported at least once.
> ...


You misunderstand.  If they have been deported in the past, they are already criminals.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Oct 22, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


I don't see why it is significant.  The important thing is to prevent them from entering the US by whatever means necessary.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Oct 22, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Just having the military on the border won't do any good.  They have to be allowed to actively repel the invasion.  Shoot to kill.
> 
> I hope that there are American guerrillas using swift attacks against the invaders.  Drones carrying small timed bombs would also be a good tactic.



I think they need to round up all the police dogs in the area, and make a wall of military with the dogs.  Not one shot fired.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Oct 22, 2018)

conserveguy877 said:


> If you notice there are mostly men who look perfectly healthy. That should tell you how rigged this is. Something strange about this stunt demos are funding to get people here illegally.



Or hope for a harsh response.  Democrats realize they are losing ground with the Hispanic society, so they are trying to turn them against the Republicans before midterms.


----------



## danielpalos (Oct 22, 2018)

toomuchtime_ said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


to avoid this multitude?  you can visit over there and hopefully be able to work, if you should want.


----------



## danielpalos (Oct 22, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Just having the military on the border won't do any good.  They have to be allowed to actively repel the invasion.  Shoot to kill.
> 
> I hope that there are American guerrillas using swift attacks against the invaders.  Drones carrying small timed bombs would also be a good tactic.


nobody takes the right wing seriously about natural rights or abortion rights.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Oct 22, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


lol  We can avoid this multitude by putting up the border fence the President has asked for or, failing that, use sufficiently decisive force to prevent them from ever crossing our border that they will realize they are better off in their own countries, however dismal or violent they may be, than dying on the US border.  It is their responsibility to develop their countries, not our's.


----------



## danielpalos (Oct 22, 2018)

toomuchtime_ said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


how does that make a profit?


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Oct 22, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


Investing in the US instead of in other countries will create jobs here in the US instead of in some foreign country.  That profits all Americans.


----------



## Vel (Oct 22, 2018)

candycorn said:


> What could be more American under Trump than gunships mowing down defenseless brown people at our border?


And your response if there were 14,000 Russians approaching the southern border demanding entry to the U.S?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Oct 22, 2018)

toomuchtime_ said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...



And how will they ever advance if we allow them a place to run to?  In a sense, we would be hurting them more by allowing them to come than telling them they have to go home.  Sorry, but liberty and advancement are not free.  It comes at a price.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Oct 22, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Just having the military on the border won't do any good.  They have to be allowed to actively repel the invasion.  Shoot to kill.
> ...


Nobody with any sense takes talk about "natural rights" seriously.


----------



## easyt65 (Oct 22, 2018)

Article 4 Section 4...

The President has a responsibility to stop the invasion.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 23, 2018)

Claudette said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > What could be more American under Trump than gunships mowing down defenseless brown people at our border?
> ...


MAGA!!!!


----------



## Claudette (Oct 23, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



You bet.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 23, 2018)

toomuchtime_ said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


There already is a fence...tiny trump wants a wall...paid for by Mexico.


----------



## Flash (Oct 23, 2018)

This is what Trump should use to solve the Illegal Immigration Invasion problem:


----------



## candycorn (Oct 23, 2018)

Claudette said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



Have you seen the check from Mexico to pay for it?  Me neither.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 23, 2018)

Flash said:


> This is what Trump should use to solve the Illegal Immigration Invasion problem:


You are going to the border with your guns to help out, right?


----------



## BS Filter (Oct 23, 2018)

bodecea said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


Do you think the so called "refugees" should be allowed into the USA?


----------



## Claudette (Oct 23, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Nope. Not yet.

However. Withholding foreign aid from the countries the invasion is coming from would pay for that wall.

Hope that's what comes to pass.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 23, 2018)

BS Filter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


Only thru legal vetting processes.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 23, 2018)

Claudette said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



It's still tax money...from Americans...you dumbass.


----------



## Claudette (Oct 23, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Yes it is dumbass and I for one don't care what that wall costs its needs to get built.


----------



## BS Filter (Oct 23, 2018)

bodecea said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Then you believe they should apply like everyone else, wait for their turn, and wait outside the USA.  Correct?


----------



## Flash (Oct 23, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > This is what Trump should use to solve the Illegal Immigration Invasion problem:
> ...




If need be.  Of course the last time I used a gun for the defense of the United States Richard Nixon was President so they may want someone a little younger to do it now.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 23, 2018)

Claudette said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



The man lied to you.  You just acknowledged it.  And you don't care that you were lied to.  Do I have that right?


----------



## danielpalos (Oct 23, 2018)

toomuchtime_ said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


only lousy capitalists lose money on border policy.


----------



## danielpalos (Oct 23, 2018)

Flash said:


> This is what Trump should use to solve the Illegal Immigration Invasion problem:


no more whinery about natural rights in abortion threads, for You.


----------



## Claudette (Oct 23, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



I'm betting he will still try to get Mexico to pay for the wall.

Only time will tell on that one.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 23, 2018)

Claudette said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



So you have zero self respect.  Thanks for confirming 

Any thoughts on how to make another country pay for a wall?  Or is that insight missing along with your self respect?


----------



## Claudette (Oct 23, 2018)

Unlike you I have plenty of self respect.

Oh and I don't care who pays for the wall. Just so long as it gets built.

Unlike you I'm sick of the illegals and those who are supposed asylum seekers. The wall will prevent all of them from getting into OUR country.

Oh and you can piss off Cornholio. LOL


----------



## Flash (Oct 23, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > This is what Trump should use to solve the Illegal Immigration Invasion problem:
> ...




No more whinery about a right to chose to kill children for you.


----------



## danielpalos (Oct 23, 2018)

Flash said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


i don't also complain about an ounce of prevention.  only the right wing, does that.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 23, 2018)

busybee01 said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > busybee01 said:
> ...


so what do you think the caravan will do when they meet our military at the border?  You think they'll just turn around?  or will they rush them?  And when they rush them what is it you expect to happen, that is now an invasion attempt, and there are orders to protect,  what do you suppose that means?


----------



## jc456 (Oct 23, 2018)

Claudette said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


this is an invasion march.  not a sanctuary march. It's what troops do when they are marching.  looks like a troop hiding behind women and children again.  The left is so popular with that tactic.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Oct 23, 2018)

bodecea said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


Were your tiny brain working, you would know what the President wants is a smart fence twice as high as the partial fence that now exists, a smart fence that Israel installed on its border with Sinai that reduced illegal immigration from tens of thousands to five.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Oct 23, 2018)

bodecea said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


There can be no legal vetting process since under present US law, none of these people would be eligible for immigration.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Oct 23, 2018)

BS Filter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > BS Filter said:
> ...


We need some perspective here.  Under current US law, only foreigners who have needed skills or talents or who are sponsored by legal US citizens may emigrate to the US, so these people have no legal option to emigrate to the US.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Oct 23, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


Apparently, your brain is not in working order today.


----------



## danielpalos (Oct 23, 2018)

toomuchtime_ said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


only lousy capitalists, say that.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Oct 23, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Did you care when Obama lies to you?


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Claudette (Oct 23, 2018)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



Of course she didn't. She ate it up with a spoon.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 23, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


then you shouldn't, you lousy capitalist.


----------



## danielpalos (Oct 23, 2018)

jc456 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


i don't; i have good arguments.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 23, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


are you hoarding them?  I've never seen one from you yet.


----------



## danielpalos (Oct 23, 2018)

jc456 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


There is no general warfare clause; there is a general welfare clause; we should not be losing money on border policy while alleging to believe in Capitalism.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 23, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Oct 23, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


Obviously, this is  your attempt to show you have no idea what you are talking about.  The general welfare clause is in no way relevant to this issue and drooling out nonsense about capitalism just highlights your general ignorance and bigotry.


----------



## danielpalos (Oct 23, 2018)

toomuchtime_ said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


you only give yourself away; the commerce clause falls under the general welfare not the common defense.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Oct 23, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


Again, you demonstrate your general ignorance and your lack of character: neither the general welfare clause nor the commerce clause is relevant to this situation.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 23, 2018)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



Yes I did.  Even cited his scandals here on this board.  Have you done the same with the blob?


----------



## jc456 (Oct 23, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


I will when he does lie.


----------



## danielpalos (Oct 23, 2018)

toomuchtime_ said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


it can't be a common defense issue.


----------



## longknife (Oct 23, 2018)

*Who gives a hell what clause it's under? We are facing an invasion and the president is sworn to defend this country from all enemies. He can call for a state of emergency and put the entire southern border under martial law. *


----------



## Lysistrata (Oct 23, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> ann coulter's dreams are coming true!
> 
> "I am watching the Democrat Party led (because they want Open Borders and existing weak laws) assault on our country by Guatemala, Honduras and El Salvador, whose leaders are doing little to stop this large flow of people, INCLUDING MANY CRIMINALS, from entering Mexico to U.S
> 
> ...


And so says the lying whore who admits to being a nationalist.


----------



## longknife (Oct 23, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > ann coulter's dreams are coming true!
> ...



*What the hell is wrong with being a nationalist? I am an American and put the USA first and foremost. I believe the UN is a worthless joke and its headquarters should be kicked out of NYC.*


----------



## danielpalos (Oct 23, 2018)

longknife said:


> *Who gives a hell what clause it's under? We are facing an invasion and the president is sworn to defend this country from all enemies. He can call for a state of emergency and put the entire southern border under martial law. *


they are not enemies and there is no invasion; we don't have a general warfare clause or a common offense clause.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 23, 2018)

Im at ATL right now.  Over at the international terminal a plane from another nation is landing.  Is that an invasion?


----------



## candycorn (Oct 23, 2018)

longknife said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...



You’re pretty much a worthless joke yourself.  You guys like commies more than American Democrat’s so take the USA first lie and shove it up your ass


----------



## longknife (Oct 23, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > *Who gives a hell what clause it's under? We are facing an invasion and the president is sworn to defend this country from all enemies. He can call for a state of emergency and put the entire southern border under martial law. *
> ...



*Ignore the facts and continue with your Snowflake rhetoric.*


----------



## danielpalos (Oct 24, 2018)

longknife said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...


the general power is to provide for the general welfare; the common power is to provide for the common defense.


----------

